# Help Needed cycles for HGH FRAG 176-191 or IGF-1 LR3



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any cycles for HGH FRAG 176-191 or IGF-1 LR3

Could I combine both into cycle Im also taking M2 would taking 3 diferent Peptides at same time be ok?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Im not sure on the HGH FRAG... but for the IGF-1 LR3 most people i know personally are having good results using 25mcg bilaterally post-WO- alone

I would probably think more up to a certain dose the better

Should be fine using 3 peptides at once


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd personally use the igf either pre workout or the morning after your workout into the muscle trained but not post workout.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

look for a forum called datbtrue on the web- best forum on peps I have EVER seen, learned nearly everything I know there..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been on Dat's forum since the start and followed his work prior to that at PM etc, his knowledge and intelligence on the subject is astounding, however he is more interested in life extension, health, healing etc now than BB useage so a little application and thought is sometimes required


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I'd personally use the igf either pre workout or the morning after your workout into the muscle trained but not post workout.


Im open to suggestions on ways to use it mate just the which has been mentioned to me the most

Have you used both methods then?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I've tried several methods, the reasoning behind not using post wo is that MGF levels peak post workout, current research shows that MGF acts on the IGF receptor and hence using exogenous IGF will likely displace MGF at its most important time.

My preferred method is pre wo, in multiple shots across the muscle to be trained utilised alongside ghrp/cjc & gh. I'm just about to try this very protocol but with the addition of MGF immediately post wo as a little experiment


----------



## normalny30 (May 3, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> look for a forum called datbtrue on the web- best forum on peps I have EVER seen, learned nearly everything I know there..


I have tried to register buy I get this result:

"You have been banned for the following reason:

No reason was specified.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never"

Any hint???


----------

